# Fleece or Gel? Advice on half-pads...



## mojo7777 (Oct 24, 2008)

Now that I have a saddle that I think actually fits, I'm pondering pads. I'm currently borrowing a gel pad--and hearing rumors about older gel pads causing back problems--which seems to be working OK. But when it comes to buying a new one, I'd love to hear opinions on what works best. Fleece or gel--they're pricey for my budget. My nine year old TB is sensitive about girthing and even brushing around the saddle area. (I'm looking into some expert advice on massage, etc.) Any opinions about fleece vs gel?


----------



## Arrow (Jul 21, 2008)

I haven't ever used a gel pad, but I just think of all the gel rushing away from the heaviest point--what good is that? I'd go with fleece where all the padding just stays put.

But let's hear from some gel pad users...


----------



## BeauReba (Jul 2, 2008)

I wouldn't use either as I don't really see a need for a half pad if the saddle fits. If she is touchy when you girth or brush her, she probably has back pain. Are you SURE the saddle fits? Are you riding her beyond her fitness? Are you light in the saddle? Does she have pain elsewhere (ex: if she's lame she might be using her muscles differently and consequently adding strain to her back.) Does she have a skin condition? There are a lot of reasons horses are touchy in that area - most commonly it's saddle fit.


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

I would rule out some problems first, like if he is in pain for some reason, or anything.  But for a half-pad, I'd choose fleece.


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

If a saddle is fitting correctly, then the only thing a saddle pad should be used for is keeping the saddle clean and absorbing sweat. You said the saddle fits well, so why tamper with that correct fit by stuffing more under it? 
I personally use a half pad because my gelding is quite underweight still and has a very protruding spine and wither, so I want to add an extra layer of comfort until he's developed the muscle and gotten enough fat that I don't feel the need for it anymore.. however my saddle does fit correctly, and as soon as I can do away with the half pad I will.
I guess my question is why do you want a half pad? 
Beaureba made some good points, I would consider her post too.


----------



## TheVelveteenPony (Aug 22, 2008)

Behind the Bit: What to look for in a saddle pad
This is an excellent article! It really helped me decide what material to choose. Although it is a blog, it offers evidence from reputable sources such as Horse Journal.


----------



## mojo7777 (Oct 24, 2008)

Thanks for the input. I'm so glad I found this forum! My reasoning for using a half pad is about cushioning--if the saddle were strapped to my back, I think it would feel more comfortable with a comfy pad underneath...weight-distribution... But I'm definitely trying to understand the reason behind Mojo's obvious sensitivity in the back area. Opinions here about the saddle all seem to think it is a good fit--plenty of clearance in the gullet, evan sweat pattern on the pad, etc--wish I knew beyond a shadow of a doubt! I'm light in weight and have a decent seat, so I don't think that is it. He's ridden lightly to moderately about four times a week. I'm leaning towards a fleece pad--maybe I can borrow to try it out first... Not to highjack my own thread, but any suggestions on how to truly know what is causing the sensitive back and sides? (No problems with soundness.)


----------



## moomoo (Feb 21, 2007)

I was just going to say about if your saddle fits you don't need a half pad, get a full one but not too thick since that can also effect fit


----------



## BeauReba (Jul 2, 2008)

Your horse shouldn't have much discomfort unless he is sore from something else. If you are a decent rider with a good seat your horse probably doesn't require as much cushioning as you think! ;-) Saddles are designed to distribute the weight evenly across his back.


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

I think the half pads are great for comfort. In some disciplines adding a half pad is not the ideal thing to do (mainly thinking dressage where movement is so important and the aids needs to get thru as clearly and easily as possible), but in most disciplines I would say go for it. 

With both my horses, I will have to evaluate the way the saddles I have fit, but I already know it's very likely I will use a half pad. 

I think it's a matter of preference.


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

I forgot part 2 of the question. I personally like Fleece/sheepskin better than gel. I have used gel once and I can't see I really like it. I just can't grasp how those would be comfortable to the horse.


----------



## blossom856 (Apr 5, 2007)

I use a gel pad. But I don't use the kind that most people use. 

This is what I use:
Alfa Gel Honeycomb Saddle Pad - Dover Saddlery...

It's better than most other gel pads because of the honeycomb design. That prevents the gel from being unevenly distributed and it also prevent heat buildup. It also molds perfectly to the horse back and helps keep you saddle and pads from slipping around.


----------



## Equina (Jul 28, 2007)

I'd recommend natural sheepskin for your half pad. Sheepskin is the best at creating air flow (cooling), wicking away sweat, and not creating pressure points. I've read about lots of problems with gel pads (mainly that they trap heat). Although, the pad that blossom linked to looks intriguing... I'd say the only benefit of a gel pad is that it's easy to clean!!


----------



## luvs2ride1979 (Nov 9, 2007)

mojo7777 said:


> Thanks for the input. I'm so glad I found this forum! My reasoning for using a half pad is about cushioning--if the saddle were strapped to my back, I think it would feel more comfortable with a comfy pad underneath...weight-distribution... But I'm definitely trying to understand the reason behind Mojo's obvious sensitivity in the back area. Opinions here about the saddle all seem to think it is a good fit--plenty of clearance in the gullet, evan sweat pattern on the pad, etc--wish I knew beyond a shadow of a doubt! I'm light in weight and have a decent seat, so I don't think that is it. He's ridden lightly to moderately about four times a week. I'm leaning towards a fleece pad--maybe I can borrow to try it out first... Not to highjack my own thread, but any suggestions on how to truly know what is causing the sensitive back and sides? (No problems with soundness.)


If you want something to absorb shock without affecting the saddle fit, then I would definitely go with a ThinLine Contour pad. They are only 1/4" thick, so your saddle will still fit nicely. They are GREAT at absorbing shock and being non-slip. I love mine and won't ride without it . I can definitely feel a difference. They also have a 30-day guarantee, so if you aren't 100% happy with it, you can return it. Read about ThinLine pads.


----------



## LauraB (Nov 11, 2008)

I use an Equigel pad underneath my fleece pad for my huntseat saddle. The gel stays at the same thickness all of the time it does not squish from one side to another. My saddle does fit properly but my horse just seems more comfortable at the end of a long day of showing when I use it. I like the Equigel pad because it is not contured and when I ride western I lay it sideways over my horses withers. It helps absorb any shock on his withers and shoulders. It does get sweaty underneath but that is my only complaint. It does not cause hot spots though.
Here is a link to it.

Equigel Cushion Pad - Dover Saddlery...


----------



## mayfieldk (Mar 5, 2008)

There are two main problems with gel--
1. They don't breath, so in the summer, your horse will be DYING from the heat.
2. They're usually heavier then many other pads!

With that being said, back soreness is a huge issue, and I would get a chiropractor or a massage therapist out to check on him. If it's not fair to make a person run when their leg hurts, then it shouldn't be fair to ride a horse when his back hurts.


----------



## mojo7777 (Oct 24, 2008)

Thanks so much for all the replies. I'm going to borrow various pads and experiment. Luckily, our barn has a variety of types and owners willing to share... I totally agree with you about horses and sore backs. I wish they could talk to tell us if and where it hurts. We have an equine masseuse around here, but I'll have to import a chiropractor. Runs into money, but it must be done!


----------



## Patagonia (Nov 6, 2008)

I was a huge fan of the sheepskin but now I wouldn't use anything else except the gel. I use it over a baby pad or quilted pad.


----------



## banoota (Nov 15, 2008)

I use a gel-pad on my jumping horse, it's more comfortable to him and absorbs landing and weight shocks.


----------

